# 2013 June online comp - WINNERS ANNOUNCED!



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Welcome everyone to the June online comp - last month marked the highest scoring fish for the year so far (actually the highest scoring fish in recent memory) in Carnster's epic wahoo - let's hope that June is just as joyous for some lucky entrant 

Top ten on the leaderboard after May are below - there has been some reshuffling at the top, but plenty of blokes are still in with a crack:

*Position	Angler	Score*
1 Carnster 618
2 Paul B 579
3 Bertros 558
4 Float 549
5 Robsea 547
6 Cheaterparts 541
7 Kanganoe 469
8 Premium 465
9 Ado 436
10 Killer 422

And yes, you read it correctly - the man from Dalmeny has cracked the top ten! :shock: 

*The June 2013 comp will run from Saturday June 1st until Sunday June 9th* 

Please post all entries in this thread.

Prizes will be awarded to the top three at year's end. Additionally, one random prize (supplied by AKFF) will be drawn from all entrants each month.

Full entry details, dates for each month, and competition rules (including scoring benchmarks) can be found here:
http://www.akff.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=24&t=59000

Please include the following details when entering:

Name of Angler:
Date Caught:
State and Location Fish Caught In:
Type and Size/Weight of Fish:
Tackle/Line/Lure Used (optional):
Conditions (optional):
Other Comments (optional):

Please include a photo of your catch against a ruler, brag mat, or similar. I can't score your fish without an accurate length measurement

Any questions, please contact Squidder via PM.

Good luck all


----------



## premium (Nov 23, 2011)

viewtopic.php?f=17&t=61549

Name of Angler: Premium
Date Caught: 01/06
State and Location Fish Caught In: NSW, Jervis Bay
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Snapper, 64cm
Tackle/Line/Lure Used (optional): 15lb braid, 5inch Gulp


----------



## Daveyak (Oct 6, 2005)

Name of Angler: * Daveyak*
Date Caught: *Sat 1st June 2013*
State and Location Fish Caught In: *WA, King George Sound*
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: *Squid 35 cm hood*
Tackle/Line/Lure Used (optional): *8 pound mono, $3 orange jig.*
Conditions (optional): *Lumpy sea, 15 metres depth*
Other Comments (optional): Not the best pic for accurate measurement verification, hope it's acceptable.

_Squid 2nd from bottom (front) is the one I'm entering_


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

Squidder said:


> And yes, you read it correctly - the man from Dalmeny has cracked the top ten!


This is a sad endictment of the entire AKFF community. What is up with you people?


----------



## robsea (Apr 7, 2010)

@ Premium

Top looking snapper. Setting the standard at the high bar.


----------



## killer (Dec 22, 2010)

Name of Angler : Killer. 
Date Caught : 7/6/2013. 
State & location Fish caught in : Qld , off shore Caloundra. 
Type & Size of Fish : Longtail Tuna , 95cm. 
Tackle/line/lure used : Silstar 6-8kg power tip Rod, Daiwa longcast DA2600 Reel, 50lb braid , 60lb Black Magic Tough Trace, 3/8 jig head, 3inch Zman Pearl MinnowZ soft plastic. 
Conditions : Good. 
Other Comments: EPIC!!


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Name of Angler : Solatree
Date Caught : 8/6/2013. 
State & location Fish caught in : SA - Gulf St Vincent. 
Type & Size of Fish : Snapper 67cm 
Tackle/line/lure used : Daiwa Tierra 3000, 15lb braid, TD Advantage 703MFS, 6/0 circle hook and calamari ring . 
Conditions : Cold but calm 
Other Comments: One of a pair


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Name of Angler: Carnster
Date Caught: 5/6/13
State and Location Fish Caught In: Qld
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Jew 105cm
Tackle/Line/Lure Used (optional): 80lb braid/80lb mono trace
Conditions (optional): Cold
Other Comments (optional): Finally scored a decent jew in a comp. 
Just noticed that the mat is crimped a little in the 3 to 4cm mark so i have called it 105cm.


----------



## Float (Mar 8, 2009)

Nice fish carnster mulloway over a meter are elusive


----------



## samrota (Mar 27, 2008)

Nice pair of...... SNAPPER Andrew.


----------



## spork (Jan 21, 2012)

Finally! A fish within the comp period!

Name of Angler: Spork.
Date Caught: 07 June, 2013
State and Location Fish Caught In: Tas. Scamander river
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Black bream. Was released alive so hard to get him to lie still for a photo. ?37 fork? At least 38 tip.
Tackle/Line/Lure Used (optional): Berkley Venom Mexican racer rod (thanks Darkhorse!) and a Daiwa infeet reel, with 4lb braid and 6lb FC leader, on a 65mm red slider which I just noticed needs the front treble replaced. 
Conditions (optional): Some light showers, barely any breeze, overcast. Tough. :lol: 
Other Comments (optional): I think I'm addicted to this whole bream on hards thing now...


----------



## cheaterparts (Jul 3, 2010)

Name of Angler: Cheaterparts
Date Caught: 9 / 6 / 13
State and Location Fish Caught In: Vic - off Lang Lang , Westernport
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Gummy shark 93 cm to the lower tail fin
Tackle/Line/Lure Used (optional): 10 kg gear


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

Name of Angler : Ado
Date NOT Caught : 4/6/20133 & 7/6/2013. 
State & location Fish NOT caught in : Pondage NSW. 
Type & Size of Fish : Nothin', not a sausage. 
Tackle/line/lure used : Who cares, caught nothin'. 
Conditions : Perect. Uncontaminated by fish. 
Other Comments: I forgot my net on Tuesday. I hooked a monster bream, huge it was, comp winner for sure. It came to the yak quite easily. I could see the hook moving about in its mouth, which was unnerving. I tried three or four times to belly lift the leviathon. I only managed to take the pressure off enough for it to spit the hook before I dropped it the final time. Screaming ensued.

I then lost another 9 over two days.


----------



## Marty75 (Oct 23, 2007)

Name of Angler: Marty75
Date Caught: 9/6/13
State and Location Fish Caught In: Long Reef NSW
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Kingfish 75cm
Tackle/Line/Lure Used (optional): Abu Soron STX40, Soron 7' 4-6kg rod, 12lb braid, 20lb leader, squidgy SP on 1/4oz
Conditions (optional): Beautiful 
Other Comments (optional): See trip report here


----------



## paulb (Nov 12, 2006)

Name of Angler: PaulB
Date Caught: 01/06
State and Location Fish Caught In: NSW, Long Reef
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Kingfish, 74cm
Tackle/Line/Lure Used (optional): 30lb braid, 30lb leader, 6" sp
Other: Winter kings fight well above their weight, or I'm getting out of condition.


----------



## spork (Jan 21, 2012)

Hey Bertos - I'm pretty sure SB's get a negative score.
Nice cuttlefish...


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

The Baker is well above the line when compared to my Wirrah from a couple of months ago.
All is fair in love and the AKFF fishing comp.


----------



## spork (Jan 21, 2012)

Having made my first ever entry into this esteemed competition with a pike I guess I shouldn't be the one throwing stones.


----------



## robsea (Apr 7, 2010)

Such a lovely day on Sunday. I headed for my local harbour and sought a monster from the deep. Oh well. Aspirations aside I failed to photograph either of the two slimey mackerel that I caught. Looks like a lean winter.

rob


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

So we've finally hit the half-way point of the 2013 online comp. Scores have been tallied for June - more than half the field scoring above the magic 100 points tells me that fishing was good during the June comp period. Carnster's mega mulloway stood out as the highest scorer in June - the magician from Queensland just keeps catching great fish during comp time. Also impressive were some ripper snapper, and also some lovely winter kings from Sydney. New benchmark this month was cuttlefish, which I have set as 30cm hood length - the same as squid. So it seems that Bertros has been spared the humiliation of entering a shameful sergeant baker.....for now :twisted:

Full scores for June are:

*Position Angler	Score*
1	Carnster	167
2	Solatree	134
3	Premium	128
4	Daveyak	117
5	Spork	112
6	Killer	100
6	Bertros	100
7	Marty75	97
8	PaulB	96
10	Cheaterparts	95
11	Ado	40
11	Robsea	40

And cumulative scores for the YTD. Carnster is starting to streak ahead - being able to catch monster spotties, wahoo and jews is proving the be great asset in the comp this year. Can the field bridge the gap? Plenty of guys scrapping for the minor placings, and Ado stays in the top 10 by virtue of his June TOW.

*POSITION	Angler	Score*
1	Carnster	785
2	Paul B	675
3	Bertros	658
4	Cheaterparts	636
5	Premium	593
6	Robsea	587
7	Solatree	556
8	Float	549
9	Killer	522
10	Ado	476
11	Kanganoe	469
12	Daveyak	329
13	MrX	282
14	Spork	280
15	Brolans	179
16	Marty75	97
17	cjbfisher	96
18	Scoman	88
19	Nad97	74

Random winner of a prize from the sack for June in Killer - congrats Ron, shoot me a PM and we'll sort something out for you.

*July comp starts this Saturday, and will run from July 6th to 14th* - lock it in fellas.


----------

